# Advice from Experienced Photographers Needed



## laynea24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay so I have a Canon Rebel t3i and I am very happy with it. But, I don't think an entry level camera is going to cut it. I want to keep it because I'm a hoarder and I will justify keeping it by letting my friend use it as my second shooter at weddings. I feel like a need a better camera. I never use auto or any of the presets.. Just manual mode.

Now here is where I need advice.. And I'm going to have to save up for whatever route I decide to go. Which camera will suit my needs? I will be doing portraits, weddings, macro, nature, wildlife, and just random fun photography. I would like to stick with Canon. I don't need video because I have video on my t3i.


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 2, 2012)

What camera would you like? 

Off the top of my head there are only a few full frames (that I can think of).

Personally, my first choice would be the 5D Mark III, but the Mark II is nice as well. If you really want to make an investment, look into the 1Ds


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Jul 2, 2012)

What lenses do you have to shoot with?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 2, 2012)

have you outgrown it? Have your skills exceeded what the camera is capable of delivering? It is not the camera that takes good photos.. it is you! If you don't have the skills, another body won't take any better photos than the one you have.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 2, 2012)

What lenses do you have now?

I use only maybe 20% manual mode


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 2, 2012)

I rent a lot of my gear for weddings. You can get a Canon 5d mkII for $25 a day and pretty much any lens for $20-$25 a day. I only bought my camera bodies bc i shoot film and they were cheap


----------



## Overread (Jul 3, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> portraits, weddings, macro, nature, wildlife, and just random fun photography.



Portraits - much of this will be in the lens and in the lighting control; in fact indoor or outdoor you'll be wanting more lighting gear from simple reflectors and excluder to flashes and backgrounds and more. 
Tends to favour good lighting - then good glass - then a good camera body
Tends to favour fullframe (35mm) bodies; esp indoors. 

Weddings - pretty much as said for portraits; however camera body is possibly a step above the lighting (only just) because much of the time you might simply not be able to use it. Also note this is a very demanding area of photography (you get no repeats)

Macro - lens followed by lighting followed by camera body. In fact with your typical macro shot camera body isn't really that relevant; the lens setup is as is controlling your lighting (again can be simple or complex flash). Also some styles call for a good solid tripod support system

Nature - to generalist to give specific guidlines

Wildlife - favours good field skills above all else; followed fast by high grade long lenses (sadly these are going to be expensive, this is one area where you can't easily get by with cheap gear unless your field skills are top rate). Lighting setups tend to be far more simplistic. 
Favours crop sensor cameras -
General order would be lens - camera - lighting; with a focus on the camera wanting fast AF and good ISO range. 


In general there is only one camera body that will do all the above to an idea standard - the 5DMIII. Cut down from there can you can cover it all with a 7D and a 5DMII or 5D. Either way weddings and portraits will benefit a lot from the 35mm fullframe body, esp since it means you can shoot photos indoors with telephoto lenses (Eg a 50mm) without having to move back too far; on crop sensor you might find you have to work with wide angle lenses (ie almost anything shorter than 50mm), but these introduce distortion on your photos (bits closer to the camera get enlarged over those a little further away). 


My general advise is to always go for the camera format you want first - I'd suggest considering a 5D original (second hand/reconditioned) if you are on budget. If you've more cash then you've got the 5DMII (second hand also an option). If you've more money to burn then the 5DMIII is ideal - giving you all the lowlight and fullrame bonuses, whilst also having an advanced AF system for the wildlife parts (the 5DMII and 5D have much more basic AF - still very usable, just not as good). 

However look at the other points - lighting and lenses. Top rate lenses, even on a rebel camera body can deliver great results and you'll see far more gain in optical quality and clarity with good glass than you will with a good camera body (in fact cheap lenses on higher end bodies can appear worse than when the lens is used on a lower end body).



In the end I'd say if you want to go full-frame make the change sooner rather than later and then you can build your working lens line up around that body. For portrait work the 35mm body and pushing toward lighting gear would be a good start - lighting letting you control the scene and the light that you have to work with.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the input. I don't have top notch lenses, but that is all I will buy from now on. I don't think I have outgrown my camera as of right now, but I need to start saving for when I do and it will take a while for me to save enough! I think I'm going to go the 5d mark iii route. And I will also save up for some nice glass to go along with it. I have the Canon 18-55mm f/3.5-5 (I think) and the Canon 55-250mm f/4.5-5.6 (I think). I would like to invest in some L glass. I think it would be just that.. An investment. Thank you all again for helping me out. It's much easier for me to save with a clear goal in mind.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 3, 2012)

so you spend $3500 on a new camera.  How much will you spend on new lenses?  If you are not spending more than $3500 and a couple of new lenses, forget about it.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 3, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> Thank you everyone for the input. I don't have top notch lenses, but that is all I will buy from now on. I don't think I have outgrown my camera as of right now, but I need to start saving for when I do and it will take a while for me to save enough! I think I'm going to go the 5d mark iii route. And I will also save up for some nice glass to go along with it. I have the Canon 18-55mm f/3.5-5 (I think) and the Canon 55-250mm f/4.5-5.6 (I think). I would like to invest in some L glass. I think it would be just that.. An investment. Thank you all again for helping me out. It's much easier for me to save with a clear goal in mind.



No point getting a new body with those lenses, i wouldn't want to shoot a wedding with those


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> so you spend $3500 on a new camera.  How much will you spend on new lenses?  If you are not spending more than $3500 and a couple of new lenses, forget about it.



I'm not sure I understand your statement, but I think I get what you're saying. I am going to save up for good lenses at the same time I save up for a new camera body. I'll probably save 5000+ before I buy either one. I know great lenses are pricey, but I also know they are worth it. That's why I am starting to save now.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> No point getting a new body with those lenses, i wouldn't want to shoot a wedding with those



I'm not shooting weddings right now. That's why I want better stuff.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 3, 2012)

Buy nice lenses now, get a nice body later.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Buy nice lenses now, get a nice body later.



Will do! Thanks for the advice. I really do appreciate it. This website is so humbling. When I show my photos to friends and family, they are amazed. Then I get on here and my stuff is nothing compared to yours and most of the other photographers on here. For this, I am very grateful.


----------



## D23 (Jul 4, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You don't need to save $5000. A faster lens or two will improve the quality of your indoor photos more than a new body.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 4, 2012)

The 5D mk II is almost the same quality as the 5D mk III. Spend a couple grand on a used body. No need to buy it brand new. 

If you are like me and dont want to spend a small fortune. Canon EOS 3 + 50mm f/1.8. $350 Bam!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 4, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:
			
		

> The 5D mk II is almost the same quality as the 5D mk III. Spend a couple grand on a used body. No need to buy it brand new.
> 
> If you are like me and dont want to spend a small fortune. Canon EOS 3 + 50mm f/1.8. $350 Bam!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum



If I get into film photography, I'll will look into that! Thanks.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Nov 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> have you outgrown it? Have your skills exceeded what the camera is capable of delivering? It is not the camera that takes good photos.. it is you! If you don't have the skills, another body won't take any better photos than the one you have.



 Valid point.


----------



## Professional (Nov 19, 2012)

Sow what did you get?

5D markII or markIII, 135L, 50 1.4 or Sigma equivalent, one zoom say 24-70 even if it is Sigma or Tokina and you will be all fit for weddings or similar, i know one weddings photographer on the net, he is using 1 body or 2 not that expensive[Nikon], and using 3 lenses, i think 1 zoom and 2 primes, including 85mm, he has albums of arts.


----------



## laynea24 (Nov 20, 2012)

I went with the 24-70mmL instead of upgrading my camera.


----------



## mustafanazif (Dec 2, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> Okay so I have a Canon Rebel t3i and I am very happy with it. But, I don't think an entry level camera is going to cut it. I want to keep it because I'm a hoarder and I will justify keeping it by letting my friend use it as my second shooter at weddings. I feel like a need a better camera. I never use auto or any of the presets.. Just manual mode.
> 
> Now here is where I need advice.. And I'm going to have to save up for whatever route I decide to go. Which camera will suit my needs? I will be doing portraits, weddings, macro, nature, wildlife, and just random fun photography. I would like to stick with Canon. I don't need video because I have video on my t3i.



body: you have to choose FF body... mark II or mark III (i still did'nt test 6D) cropped sensor will be your disadvantage
lens: 
for macro; my advice is, canon 100mm macro or 100mm macro L // for extra ordinary macro you can think about mp-e 65 (tokina 100mm macro also good, and tamron 90mm but i dont prefer canon image quality better) also you can think about using extention tube or Teleconverter with macro...
for portrait: 50mm f1.4 - 85mm f1.8 - 85mm f1.2 (50mm f1.8 cheaper but useful and results not bad)
for nature: 16-35 F2.8 L II (or first version -its cheaper than L-II) - 17-40 (its F4 i dont prefer this) and last one 14mm L II (or u can think about 3RD party lens like samyang or rokinon
for random photography : it depends on you actually, sometime i am using 70-200 IS-II sometime 24-70 sometime 85mm f1.2 it depends on my mood


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 2, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> I went with the 24-70mmL instead of upgrading my camera.


Congrats on your purchase!!!


----------



## laynea24 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Congrats on your purchase!!!



Thanks!


----------



## panblue (Dec 7, 2012)

10D


----------



## ronlane (Dec 7, 2012)

I would have to agree with what was said above. Save for the faster glass (L lenses) and use them on the t3i, at the same time, be saving for the 5D III. Fast glass rules.


----------



## laynea24 (Dec 7, 2012)

ronlane said:
			
		

> I would have to agree with what was said above. Save for the faster glass (L lenses) and use them on the t3i, at the same time, be saving for the 5D III. Fast glass rules.



That's what I'm doing!  This is an old thread. Lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 7, 2012)

Reading threads FTW!


----------

